# Nikon remote remapping



## balbes2042 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hot pixel defect compensation. I'll send you the sofrware that you could do it yourself.
remapnikon@gmail.com


Shooting image adjustment .


----------



## balbes2042 (Dec 13, 2011)

See here:


----------

